
This $1,699 “secure PC” will self-destruct if tampered with - whatnotests
http://www.zdnet.com/article/secure-pc-self-destruct-data-tampered-with/
======
makecheck
Exponential delay is a much better model than outright denial of service. Take
Unix passwords: if you keep making mistakes, the prompt might start waiting
_several seconds_ to give you another try but you do _eventually_ get another
try.

Nothing frustrates me more than _needing_ to log in to something and having it
“locked out” for a stupid typo (bonus points if I can only unlock it by
_calling_ some stupid wait-20-minutes support line that is only open Monday-
Friday 8-4).

------
microwavecamera
Where's the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom.

